# Finally in the 13s!!!!!!!!!



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Well it took a little tweaking but she's finally Waif Thin. Now I'm gonna tear her down and shoot for the High 12lb range.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Whoops I forgot the Pics......................


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

_*Very jealous....*_ Unreal job, MK!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

Gear chart using MPH @ 120 RPM
For 29 inch (nominal) tire with 175 mm cranks
With Custom Sprocket(s) Cassette
22
12	19.0

Seems like a tiny ring.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

It's just slightly easier than 32x17. Sounds like a pretty good size for the Houston area.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Are those avid mechanical discs?


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

DeeEight said:


> Are those avid mechanical discs?


Looks more like Formula R1's to me.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Very, very nice. Congrats!!


----------



## greybicycle (Aug 28, 2006)

the bike is really light but the rider seems a little "oversized" to say the least...
yet it is a beautiful machine


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Incredibly light :thumbsup: Congrats!


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

so what did you do to drop the weight?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You *can* go lighter too if you want to spend crazy bucks on it.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

greybicycle said:


> the bike is really light but the rider seems a little "oversized" to say the least...
> yet it is a beautiful machine


Absolutely agree about the supersize me comment, not to mention the additional friction of those very small rings which waste more power than they save via lower weight. But it's his bike and he seems to really rock it out (that whip is insane, he is the real deal).


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

minh said:


> so what did you do to drop the weight?


congrats x100

no, not jealous here - but very happy for you + brill to see pics of you airborne on your a9c

...was it just the scrub "race day" + slight hose trim that nipped the weight under 14lb?

top work promoting the plus side of this weight weenie sickness :thumbsup:


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

To drop the weight I switched some bolts to alloy, machined off the wings on the 4ti pedals, switched the bb bearings to ceramic and changed the cassette spacers and lock ring to lighter ones. Thanks grey and tate for the Fat comments , I dropped 31lbs just to ride my new bike. When I ordered it in January I weighed 205 and when I picked it up on August 24th I weighed 174 but now I stay around 172. That's with Gear ON. I shot some more pics today so here they are for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

limba, I already have some $3000-$4000 ideas floating around in my head plus some custom tuning to MAYBE get it into the high 12lb range but still very rideable. I would never build a bike that I didn't intend on riding to the best of my ability. I built it up with kind of a "budget" with off the shelf parts and NO crazy euro stuff (Tune, Schmolke, AX lightness, Extralite) but I can tell you that some is on the way! Stay tuned.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Yup, you read my mind. You *can* make it lighter but you'll have to buy some of that crazy Euro stuff.


----------



## Major Glory (May 16, 2010)

Very nice ride. I'm jealous for sure. What bar is that....Syntace ?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mattkock said:



> 21lb Schwinn Panther SS, 18lb Slingshot SS, 14.5lb Ti SS and a 13lb 15oz Niner Air 9 Carbon!! Jealous?


No. I like real tires, suspension and some gears.

But that does not mean that I do not like your bikes.


----------



## reformed roadie (Mar 30, 2008)

Curmy said:


> No. I like real tires, suspension and some gears.


God, I hate it when I agree with Curmy...

I could put some cross tires on my road bike and have something more capable...to each there own.

That being said, kudos for dropping the weight - yourself. 
That will help the riding way more than shedding grams from the bike and dollars from your wallet. If the WW ride was the motivation...whatever it takes.
(yes, I realize that is heresy to say on the W.W. forum.)


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had PLENTY of bikes with gears, suspension and real tires for years but none of them put a smile on my face like this one does and isn't that the point, to Smile?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a Ritchey Super Logic Rizer bar.


----------



## Carbon 66 (May 11, 2010)

mattkock said:


> I've had PLENTY of bikes with gears, suspension and real tires for years but none of them put a smile on my face like this one does and isn't that the point, to Smile?


:thumbsup:

Killer build and great action shots.


----------



## reformed roadie (Mar 30, 2008)

I wouldn't have commented, except for the "Jealousy?" in the OP's post.

He asked the question...the answer for me is "no".


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Now this is what I expect to see in the Weight Weenies forum.

Thanks for getting us back on track mattkock.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Rock on Brother *


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

MessagefromTate said:


> mention the additional friction of those very small rings which waste more power than they save via lower weight.


I have 25/9 drivetrain on my BMX, and it does not feel like there is much drag in the drivetrain. Of course that thing rolls on smoooth 2.1" 120psi tires.. Not much drag there either.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Forgot to say it in my earlier post, but nice bike!!

You should go race the Huntsville race in a couple weeks, so I can look at it/pick it up .


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats awesome, didn't think that that kinda weight was possible on a mtn. bike. The rider doesn't look heavy to me, just loose clothing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Goinslo (Sep 30, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but are those SweetWings cranks? :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

they are.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd love to have a bike like that... my bikes are 32 to 34 lbs and pretty light for freeride type of bikes.... but I really have in the back of my mind that I'd like to build something STUPID light. Maybe that new Scott 185mm bike


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

as much as i love your bike, i would be scared to ride it.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The only parts that kind of concern me are the wheels. The weight limit is rated at 170lbs and with gear on I hover around 174lbs but after years of BMX and Slalom and DH riding and racing I ride fairly smooth and I've been pretty lucky jumping with them so far. The frame, fork, bar, stem, and cranks don't have a weight limit so I get pretty surprised when people say stuff like "I would be afraid to ride that bike". I don't understand what that means. The pedals are rated for 185lbs but I've been running them for a few years now so they are not a concern anymore, even when jumping. I even went WW on my DH rig. My Karpiel Disco Volante hits the scales at 35.7lbs running tubeless 2.4" tires and 8 inches of travel F & R. Like I said before, WWism is a Sickness and it appears to be contagious so stay away!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah wheels with weight limits below 210 are non-starters for me.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

mattkock said:


> To drop the weight I switched some bolts to alloy, machined off the wings on the 4ti pedals, switched the bb bearings to ceramic and changed the cassette spacers and lock ring to lighter ones. Thanks grey and tate for the Fat comments , I dropped 31lbs just to ride my new bike. When I ordered it in January I weighed 205 and when I picked it up on August 24th I weighed 174 but now I stay around 172. That's with Gear ON. I shot some more pics today so here they are for your viewing pleasure.


That is money well spent if it motivated you to drop 30lbs. Rock on.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

mattkock said:


> The only parts that kind of concern me are the wheels. The weight limit is rated at 170lbs and with gear on I hover around 174lbs but after years of BMX and Slalom and DH riding and racing I ride fairly smooth and I've been pretty lucky jumping with them so far. The frame, fork, bar, stem, and cranks don't have a weight limit so I get pretty surprised when people say stuff like "I would be afraid to ride that bike". I don't understand what that means. The pedals are rated for 185lbs but I've been running them for a few years now so they are not a concern anymore, even when jumping. I even went WW on my DH rig. My Karpiel Disco Volante hits the scales at 35.7lbs running tubeless 2.4" tires and 8 inches of travel F & R. Like I said before, WWism is a Sickness and it appears to be contagious so stay away!


You forgot the tires, they weigh like 335g each, are very thin (which a 29er needs to maintain a lively feel like a 26" bike), and have no tread. I've ridden those on a 29er (along with the wheels you are using) and they are light and fast. As a rear tire they are fine for XC (you will lose some traction out back sometimes though). As a front tire you are giving up alot of traction when compared to tires like the Conty Race King, or the Schwalbe Racing Ralph. If there is any gravel on a trail you need to keep the bike upright to maintain better control. I never noticed any unwanted flex from the wheels but I weigh 135 lbs and those are my impressions.


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

nice build. what stem is that???


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

what? under 14 pounds and the only pic showing it's weight is it being LIFTED up?
i wanna see that tomahawked between friends!  
some things just beg to be juggled.

so, dropping over 15 ounces off that?
this'll be interesting, I'm not even sure where there's 15 ounces hiding in there, but I can't wait to find out! 
speed holes here we come!

(custom integrated stem/bars and seat/seatpost are really the only places I think serious grams could be shed...)


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

Are those white foam grips? they look like rubber. Save a bunch there with foam if they aren't already.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The grips are silicone Esi and weigh 36g compared to the 16g foam Titecs and the Esi are WAY more comfortable.

byknuts, go check out Fairwheelbikes.com and look at the Titus 29er they built for Interbike, they have a 909g wheelset on there and mine weighs 1319g so I'll lose 410g right there so only 43.5g to go for a whole lb!!!!!!!!!! I've got some other ideas so stay tuned.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

mattkock said:


> I've had PLENTY of bikes with gears, suspension and real tires for years but none of them put a smile on my face like this one does and isn't that the point, to Smile?


Fatbikes make me smile, can't wait for mine to come in for this winter.....oh wait this is the WW forum.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mattkock said:


> byknuts, go check out Fairwheelbikes.com and look at the Titus 29er they built for Interbike, they have a 909g wheelset on there and mine weighs 1319g so I'll lose 410g right there so only 43.5g to go for a whole lb!!!!!!!!!! I've got some other ideas so stay tuned.


Would not this frame be a bit overkill for a sub kg wheelset? At that level - could just start from a good cyclocross bike - maybe with tubular tires. Even common 35mm cc seem to have a bit more grip then FF. Though I guess Niner will be less twitchy to handle..

That is what I was thinking about - I do not have a "road" bike yet... maybe some titanium cyclocross that can take ~40mm tires..


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

To bad they dont make this frameset/fork for 26" MTB wheels.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

That's exactly 1/2 the weight of my rigid 29er single speed! 

Good work!


----------



## xc2006 (Sep 30, 2008)

It really is all about what makes you happy. I also agree its a lot of fun to shave some mass off your bike. But in the OP s' case Im not really sure what kind of trails that bike is good for, seems like you would hit one rock garden and be walking back to the trail head. Thats just my impression I could completly wrong.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

xc2006, a few years back I would have agreed with you but after building and beating the crap out of a couple 14lb bikes I know differently. I rode with a guy that was giving me grief on here about my bike and when we were done with our ride he said that had he not seen it (the way I ride this bike) he wouldn't believe it. He also said that there is Never a reason for there to be 4 feet of air beneath the wheels of a 14lb bike. There is ALWAYS a reason!  Ride on!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll be there. See you then.


----------



## newtrailhead (Feb 21, 2010)

erkan said:


> To bad they dont make this frameset/fork for 26" MTB wheels.


just run 26" wheels on one - it will probably handle terrible, but at least you'd have something original.


----------



## aircooled (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool Niner.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll take 2.


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

Matt if I was going to build the same bike as yours but I weigh 230 what would be different and how much weight would it add to 13.15?


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I didn't think it would be possible, but this bike looks even better in person! It is gorgeous! 

It was almost unreal when I picked it up, I don't think I've ever felt a bike that light, mountain or road.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

Are those pics at zilker park in austin?


----------



## ExigeS (Jan 20, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Some of them are at Walnut Creek in Austin and some in Houston at Cypresswood.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

For 230lbs you would only need to change the pedals to a StainlessSteel Egg Beaters (+90g) and the wheels to something like an Industry 9 29er XC wheelset (+430g) so the total weight gain would be around 520g or just over a pound so you'd still have a sick lite bike.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mattkock said:


> For 230lbs you would only need to change the pedals to a StainlessSteel Egg Beaters (+90g) and the wheels to something like an Industry 9 29er XC wheelset (+430g) so the total weight gain would be around 520g or just over a pound so you'd still have a sick lite bike.


Those titanium spindles that had been available on Ebay for the older EB models are reportedly strong enough for heavier folks. -50g.

What pressure are you running in those tires?


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

Curmy said:


> Those titanium spindles that had been available on Ebay for the older EB models are reportedly strong enough for heavier folks. -50g.


I am running 2 ti with spindle up grades and they work great!...178g total


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Hells Yeah!!! If you get to building let us know.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

1993gsxr907 said:


> I am running 2 ti with spindle up grades and they work great!...178g total


I am one of those heavier guys and I also have a set of 2 ti which I upgraded with the stronger titanium spindles from fleaBay. 
You can lose more weight by changing the springs to titanium and the sleeves to alloy. Here's mine at 151g


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

XgreygOOse said:


> I am one of those heavier guys and I also have a set of 2 ti which I upgraded with the stronger titanium spindles from fleaBay.
> You can lose more weight by changing the springs to titanium and the sleeves to alloy. Here's mine at 151g


where do I go for these parts?(springs and sleeves)


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

/\ What he said! Where can I get the alloy sleeves?


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

I don't think you get those alloy sleeves at the moment. Got them from friend of mine (last set) awhile ago and I'm waiting for some more . The Ti springs, you can now get them Here from Robert at r2 bike. Top bloke:thumbsup:


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought my springs from Michael in Germany (he is the one manufacturing them I believe). His email is Michael dot Glaesser at gmx dot net . He will most likely sell them cheaper than R2 bike.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Crossmaxx said:


> I bought my springs from Michael in Germany (he is the one manufacturing them I believe). His email is Michael dot Glaesser at gmx dot net . He will most likely sell them cheaper than R2 bike.


I thought they where made in Italy?


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe, I'm not sure. All I know is that Michael anodized a pair for me, and he seemed to have many in stock. He also installed them on my Egg beaters.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

You happen to have a parts list you'd be willing to share?

-Joe


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Jealous? No! Irritated? Yes! I need some damn money! Just gotta get the little one in school for full days and the wife back to work! One more year of this crap (I hope).

Way to go Mattlock. I'm a roadie at heart though I crossed over to the SS world of MTB this last spring (had and been riding a MTB for at least 10 years also). Now all I want to do is build something around 16 lbs. Currently sitting at 21 with a steel frame. Over all the bike has nice parts on it that are all fairly light. But the frame has to weigh some 5-6 lbs! It's also a 26" and is pretty bomb proof at the moment but I am dieing to get a carbon frame and rebuild it all as a 29er. Just need the frame/fork, and new rims or a whole wheelset/tires. Hopefully by spring I can pull this off.

Wish they were still making Sweetrings! Love those things!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is what he posted on his other thread though he has changed a few things as posted earlier in this thread to get him into the 13s


mtbr member


Join Date: Mar 2009
Posts: 531 Build list............... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
frame and fork...........................NINER carbon air 9 and rigid
headset....................................FSA (came with frame)
seatpost...................................KCNC Ti-Pro Scandium 31.8x400mm
saddle......................................Edge carbon
clamp.......................................Mortop w/ Ti bolt
stem........................................FSA 099
bar...........................................Ritc hey Super Logic Rizer (cut down)
grips........................................Esi racers edge (cut down)
cranks and BB..........................Sweetwings
ring and bolts............................Salsa 22t and FSA alloy
pedals......................................Egg Beaters 4ti
chain........................................KMC x10sl
brakes......................................Formul a R1 w/ Carbon lever blades
rotors........................................Gato rbrake 160mm w/ Ti bolts
wheels......................................Stans 29er Race wheels (yellow tape replaced w/ ROX)
skewers....................................Control Tech Scandium
tires..........................................Fur ious Freds
tubes........................................Forte 26er Lunar Light


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Holy Crap! $540 for a Tune Singlespeed rear hub! Ridiculously light mind you but Damn! Then again, I think I could see me paying for that before paying $400 for a carbon fiber seat!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

1993gsxr907 said:


> where do I go for these parts?(springs and sleeves)


Here is a copy of the email I just got back from Michael. I sent a message to him this morning at the email address listed in one of the earlier posts.

Hi Chris,

yes, you can order TI-springs for Eggbeater pedals. Do you know, which finish you like?

Here are some pictures:
https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/2/9/0/_/large/federngold.JPG
https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/2/9/0/_/large/Federnfarbig.JPG
https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/2/9/0/_/large/federn_eggbeater_titan.JPG
https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/2/9/0/_/large/DSC03340.JPG
https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/2/9/0/_/large/DSC03359.JPG

prices:
natural finish 40€
polished finish 45€
polished and colored anodized 47€
Colors: gold, bright blue, dark blue, green ( with a touch into blue), bronze
The lost of the springs is not covered by inshurance. It would be your risk, if anything happens to the Springs. Don't worry, it never happened.
Shipping to the USA: 8,50€

If there are any more questions, let me know.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

i guess you could machine out some of the break lever weight, and if you are feeling daring do it to the seat post as well- maybe shave off a few grams


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I detect sarcasm here! Seriously, I am trying to look at the whole picture here and while it may be minimal it will all add up in the end.

As for levers, I will be running Paul Lover levers again and there isn't too much to shave on those as it is. My seat post is a KCNC ti pro which comes in at 150g so that is already pretty light as well.


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

^nah, its cool to see a bike that light- im far from a hater  there has to be some metal to be taken somewhere- its really a matter of do you feel safe-


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

^^Yep, there sure is! Its called my frame!  No offense taken. we will see what happens.


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

mattkock said:


> /\ What he said! Where can I get the alloy sleeves?


i will have such Titanium beauties with alu sleeves anodised on gold for 50e . I have ordered few pairs more for friends(to get better price) and still it seems few will remain. First come first served.
Will have them in 5 days. PW if you are interested


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

mattkock said:


> Well it took a little tweaking but she's finally Waif Thin. Now I'm gonna tear her down and shoot for the High 12lb range.


So how much $ did it end up being? Doesn't look all that expensive to me. But what do I know.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Full retail (not that I pay that) would be $6001 if my math is correct. Not too bad. I've got some $4000 plans for it to get it into the 12lb range. Maybe 12.6ish. :thumbsup:


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

mattkock said:


> Full retail (not that I pay that) would be $6001 if my math is correct. Not too bad. I've got some $4000 plans for it to get it into the 12lb range. Maybe 12.6ish. :thumbsup:


That's a few thousand more than I expected. But way less than some Scott bikes I've seen. I would love to ride something like that (once). I'd have to put different tires on but besides that....


----------



## Carbon 66 (May 11, 2010)

Best build on the board. :thumbsup:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

rock on, considering the weight of the complete hardtail mtb is sub-weight weenie roadie bike weight, and can be ridden on road, off road, any road you damn well please, then this is a stellar build. just like your own body, getting the first 75% weight loss is cake, it's the 25% remaining and the "plateau" you have to break through thats the hardest.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*Back in the 14s*

Well I finally put on some Specialized Renegade tires and set them up tubeless. I'm back in the 14s, 14.7lbs to be exact but the performance gain is almost unfathomable. I'm running 20psi front and 23psi rear and it is freaking awesome. I'll be back in the 13s after my wheel build but I am Loving the knobbies!!!!!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mattkock said:


> Well I finally put on some Specialized Renegade tires and set them up tubeless. I'm back in the 14s, 14.7lbs to be exact but the performance gain is almost unfathomable. I'm running 20psi front and 23psi rear and it is freaking awesome. I'll be back in the 13s after my wheel build but I am Loving the knobbies!!!!!


Now we are talking.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

mattkock said:


> Well I finally put on some Specialized Renegade tires and set them up tubeless. I'm back in the 14s, 14.7lbs to be exact but the performance gain is almost unfathomable. I'm running 20psi front and 23psi rear and it is freaking awesome. I'll be back in the 13s after my wheel build but I am Loving the knobbies!!!!!


Tires seem to be the #1 place to strike a proper balance. Light is good, but traction is better  Of course it depends on what you are going to be doing with the bike and where you are. I live near to Seattle and there was an awesome rider up here using the old Ritchey smoothie tires in pure mud. He never crashed and claimed to have tons of traction.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

mattkock said:


> Well I finally put on some Specialized Renegade tires and set them up tubeless. I'm back in the 14s, 14.7lbs to be exact but the performance gain is almost unfathomable. I'm running 20psi front and 23psi rear and it is freaking awesome. I'll be back in the 13s after my wheel build but I am Loving the knobbies!!!!!


OMG! What a pig... That is almost 15 pounds!


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

WOW. That makes my 19 lbs SS a pig. I can't imagine. I could loose a pound or so with tires. When you upgrade to those crazy Euro parts, please send those old heavy parts my way. Nice build.


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool build, but where is the suspension?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

dirthead451 said:


> Cool build, but where is the suspension?


Arms and legs bro.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Over the years I've had dozens of dual suspension bike but I always get out and ride my rigid singlespeeds the most. What can I say, they put the Biggest Smile on my face.  I'm still planning on building an 18lb. TallBoy early next year so stay tuned.


----------



## Jasonm23 (Nov 27, 2006)

Matt the bike is cool.... just wonering if you have ever ridden it in technical terrain? I am talking about east cost type rocks and roots. 

It just looks likes it can only be ridden on pretty buff and smooth and bone dry trails, anything else and you are ripping those tires to shreds, bending a crank arm on a rock or crashing for lack of traction


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I know how you could knock off 4 ounces, and it wouldn't cost much.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I know how you could knock off 4 ounces, and it wouldn't cost much.


going back to the FFs he has in his garage?


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Dirt Jumping on a 13lb bike! SICK! Never seen that!

Very nice bike! I wouldn't be to tempted to ride it...I don't like breaking stuff...but it would be sooo cool to pick it up just to believe it's actually 13 pounds!! HA!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Jasonm23 said:


> Matt the bike is cool.... just wonering if you have ever ridden it in technical terrain? I am talking about east cost type rocks and roots.
> 
> It just looks likes it can only be ridden on pretty buff and smooth and bone dry trails, anything else and you are ripping those tires to shreds, bending a crank arm on a rock or crashing for lack of traction


Everyone builds their bike for their trail conditions, if the OP doesn't live on the east coast, why would he worry about it? That would be like building a North Shore freeride bike for Kansas.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

How about one of these?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

gticlay said:


> How about one of these?


IIRC Air9 has 44 upper, 1.5 integrated lower. Not much you can do there I guess - maybe some ceramic bearings on top to save a few grams for a C note.

Among traditional headsets, one of the only Crank brothers parts that worked great for me is their Opium headset. 66g and low stack height. But it is not too muddy around here.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Among traditional headsets, One of the only Crank borthers parst that worked great for me is their Opium headset. 66g and low stack height. But it is not too muddy around here.


i think they changed the design from the original. they now license cane creek's patent. the original one that i had was not so good!

the original design relied on some piece of crap O-ring to stabilize the fork, they now use the split ring patent.


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Everyone builds their bike for their trail conditions, if the OP doesn't live on the east coast, why would he worry about it? That would be like building a North Shore freeride bike for Kansas.


I was posting to comment on the sweet build and this caught my eye. I can think of a handful of trails in Kansas that really need ~6" travel rides. We're also not all flat...check out WSP right off I-70.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/44713523

Anyways, I've been following your (OP) build since the first post and enjoy it every time I look...can't wait to see future builds.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I ride it in Austin (Texas) every other Sunday and there is an Incredibly rocky trail there called City Park or Emmalong. It's notorious for breaking bike parts. I used to DH train there back in 2000-2002. As long as I ride smooth the bike eats up everything I've thrown at it. I've DH raced Plattekill and Mt.Snow so I've had my share of east coast rocks so I would definitely switch some things on this particular build (fork, tires, etc.) but out of everything on this bike I'm super impressed by the Stans 29er Race wheels. I've had this thing on crazy rocky trails, at the BMX track, local pump tracks and everything in-between and they've held up better than I could have hoped.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Ya, but one day, riding a bike that light, that way, it's gonna break. And when it does, it's gonna leave a mark. And it aint gonna polish out.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Ya, but one day, riding a bike that light, that way, it's gonna break. And when it does, it's gonna leave a mark. And it aint gonna polish out.


It does not really have any particularly fragile parts. I would be suspect of the cranks for hard use, but that's about it - all solid modern MTB rated parts.

With no front suspension and skinny tires, as per original configuration presented here, it could be sketchy to ride - but it does not look like disintegrating.

Now some of the esoteric European carbon, that could blow up from JRA.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

BKruahnndon said:


> I was posting to comment on the sweet build and this caught my eye. I can think of a handful of trails in Kansas that really need ~6" travel rides. We're also not all flat...check out WSP right off I-70.
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/44713523


6" travel bikes are still AM/XC bikes here, freeride/DH starts at 8" of travel  Although I have seen some pretty light DH bikes.


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

How do you justify anything that you type.....you're a mountain biking hypocrite!


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

The Sweet Cranks were externally-butted steel. We sold some back in the day, and I had a set myself that were one of the few parts to survive the filming of _Fuji Team versus Oldsmobile_  They were pretty beefy.

Off-topic: rummaging in Teh Basementz at the LBS, I came across a bag that appears to contain the chainring-mounting ears and bottom bracket for that crankset. If anyone's desparate for such trinkets, drop me a PM.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yikes! Who was that directed at?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion but you don't know me, don't know how I ride so how can you make blanket statements like that? It's like me saying, "You obviously don't know how to ride because you have Mountain Cycle bikes". Nonsensical?


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

Five words:

Frosty Struthers Is An Idiot!


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank the freaking Schwinn Goddess a world over......Get 'em mattkock!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

SpartyBiker said:


> Five words:
> 
> Frosty Struthers Is An Idiot!


I don't know how he hasn't been banned yet. He will most likely quote me saying this, highlight what I wrote in assorted colors, and analyze every word of it. He just trolls.


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

At least I'm not the only one who is fantastically irritated by that SOB. 

Good news though, I was sprinting on my trainer earlier and feel a lot better knowing it.

Happy Holidays...........Kwanzaa isn't a real holiday so don't get your hopes up America!!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mattkock said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion but you don't know me, don't know how I ride so how can you make blanket statements like that? It's like me saying, "You obviously don't know how to ride because you have Mountain Cycle bikes". Nonsensical?


Don't get me wrong, I think it's a great bike. But I would be a little careful jumping it. And for all I know, you rarely ride it that way. And you're right, it does have a lot of tried and trued parts. I guess it's the ultra low weight that scares me a little.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been through this with more than a couple people on here. 

1.Someone says that my bike will Never get ridden hard if ever.
2. I go to their profile, see where they live and ask if they would like to ride together.
3. We ride together and they tell me that it was great riding with me and if they hadn't seen it they wouldn't believe it.
4. We stay friends and ride together whenever I'm in their neck of the woods.

I put around 60 off road miles on this bike every week on average and some weeks WAY more. Last week it was over 120. I'm doing an 85 mile (Mtn.Bike) race on January 8th called the Excruciation Exam. Everywhere I ride people come up to me and say is that the bike from Mtbr? I was in fact a slight bit worried about abusing the Stans 29er Race wheels just because they do have a weight limit but after months of Hard riding I am SO impressed that I probably won't ever buy anything but Stans rims again, except for the ENVE carbon wheels I'm building right now. ;-) I just can't imagine saying things to people that I don't know, have never met, will never ride with like the kinds of things that people say to me. It doesn't bother me I just don't and will never understand it. It's ignorant. I don't have to prove myself to anyone but I sure do enjoy doing it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Just don't want to see you get hurt. I've been there and done that, because of a bad decision on two wheels. It almost killed me!


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Just don't want to see you get hurt. I've been there and done that, because of a bad decision on two wheels. It almost killed me!


I am still trying to figure out what the bad decision has been or is?



I want one!


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

I've been on a couple of rides with Mattkoch but can't keep up with him. The times he's passed me up going the other way he's hauling serious a$$ and really tearing up the trail. One thing is for sure, he doesn't baby his bike while riding it. 

Mike Strawn


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I'm prepping for the 86 mile Excruciation Exam on January 8th. Wish me luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

You're crazy! Just the thought of riding a lap at Bluff Creek, then riding all the way out to Smithville to ride a long lap at Rocky Hill Ranch, then ride back to Bluff Creek and do another lap gives me let cramps. And on top of that you're doing it on a full rigid bike. Nuts!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

It's not the rigid part that scares me it's the One Gear part.  85 miles and one gear, I'm a gluten for punishment.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I find it amusing that M.C.S. is whining about mattkock's bike in this forum, but he posted his own new ebay carbon fiber full rigid hardtail build, which is 19 pounds he claims, in the general forum only. Hell he's using CB pedals with what look like the AFCBike 7075 Al spindles (the blue annodizing gives them away).. that's just asking for a failure to happen and is an example of all kinds of stupid on the part of the rider. Crank Brother's own Ti spindled pedals have a suggested max rider weight of 200 pounds, and that's using a material for the spindles that is 55% stiffer and over 100% stronger (the UTS/YTS for 7075-T651 is 83ksi/73ksi and a modulus of elasticity of 10600ksi and for Ti 6Al/4V Grade 5 STA its 170ksi/160ksi, with a modulus of elasticity of 16500ksi). Now I dunno about the rest of you, but I'm 200 pounds with riding gear on, and so right at the weight limit for Ti spindles and the last thing I'd want to do is use spindles that are half as strong just to save a few grams. Because when they snap, and they will, they're definitely going to leave a mark that won't just polish out.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=675081


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> I find it amusing that M.C.S. is whining about mattkock's bike in this forum, but he posted his own new ebay carbon fiber full rigid hardtail build, which is 19 pounds he claims, in the general forum only. Hell he's using CB pedals with what look like the AFCBike 7075 Al spindles (the blue annodizing gives them away).. that's just asking for a failure to happen and is an example of all kinds of stupid on the part of the rider. Crank Brother's own Ti spindled pedals have a suggested max rider weight of 200 pounds, and that's using a material for the spindles that is 55% stiffer and over 100% stronger (the UTS/YTS for 7075-T651 is 83ksi/73ksi and a modulus of elasticity of 10600ksi and for Ti 6Al/4V Grade 5 STA its 170ksi/160ksi, with a modulus of elasticity of 16500ksi). Now I dunno about the rest of you, but I'm 200 pounds with riding gear on, and so right at the weight limit for Ti spindles and the last thing I'd want to do is use spindles that are half as strong just to save a few grams. Because when they snap, and they will, they're definitely going to leave a mark that won't just polish out.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=675081


not trying to defend Mountain Cycle Shawn, but i don't think are the AFC spindles. The ano. is different and the AFC spindles don't have wrench flats.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

mattkock said:


> To drop the weight I switched some bolts to alloy, machined off the wings on the 4ti pedals, switched the bb bearings to ceramic and changed the cassette spacers and lock ring to lighter ones. Thanks grey and tate for the Fat comments , I dropped 31lbs just to ride my new bike. When I ordered it in January I weighed 205 and when I picked it up on August 24th I weighed 174 but now I stay around 172. That's with Gear ON. I shot some more pics today so here they are for your viewing pleasure.


Walnut Creek!

My backyard. I recognized that little log pyramid, I think I've seen you out there, not too many Air9C's floating around normally. Nice bike, also not my thing, but I totally respect your efforts. Good job on your efforts on yourself as well. I went through that a few years ago, I came up in November weighing 220 after my Daughter was born and I was injured at almost the same time, by August I was 175. Im back to 190 now, but I got really lazy after a year in Afghanistan, and I'm in the process of remedying that again now.

Keep it up dude, nice stuff.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I find it amusing that M.C.S. is whining about mattkock's bike in this forum, but he posted his own new ebay carbon fiber full rigid hardtail build, which is 19 pounds he claims, in the general forum only. Hell he's using CB pedals with what look like the AFCBike 7075 Al spindles (the blue annodizing gives them away).. that's just asking for a failure to happen and is an example of all kinds of stupid on the part of the rider. Crank Brother's own Ti spindled pedals have a suggested max rider weight of 200 pounds, and that's using a material for the spindles that is 55% stiffer and over 100% stronger (the UTS/YTS for 7075-T651 is 83ksi/73ksi and a modulus of elasticity of 10600ksi and for Ti 6Al/4V Grade 5 STA its 170ksi/160ksi, with a modulus of elasticity of 16500ksi). Now I dunno about the rest of you, but I'm 200 pounds with riding gear on, and so right at the weight limit for Ti spindles and the last thing I'd want to do is use spindles that are half as strong just to save a few grams. Because when they snap, and they will, they're definitely going to leave a mark that won't just polish out.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=675081


Uumm, Mr. Know It All! No AFC spindals, I weigh about 150 and I won't be jumping it. I'll be using it for it's intended purpose: long XC rides. I have other bikes for AM riding and jumping.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

And yet, you still posted it in a forum hardly anyone would care or notice, instead of into the weight weenie forum, where it more appropriately belongs. Where coincidently you're nitpicking someone else's full rigid carbon hardtail build. Holy hypocrite. So... what are the blue spindles then?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> And yet, you still posted it in a forum hardly anyone would care or notice, instead of into the weight weenie forum, where it more appropriately belongs. Where coincidently you're nitpicking someone else's full rigid carbon hardtail build. Holy hypocrite. So... what are the blue spindles then?


I'm not OCD about the weight of my bike. The purpose wasn't to build it as light as I can. For a carbon, rigid HT, it's not that light. I wasn't looking for advice in the build, and I didn't think it was even worthy of being in the weight weinie section, so I decided not to put it there. The blue spindles are the original spindles. They even have the CB logo on them.

Besides, who the eff are you? The posting police?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Yet you feel like you're entitled to give advice and commentary on someone else's build.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Yet you feel like you're entitled to give advice and commentary on someone else's build.


If you don't like what I have to say, don't read it. If you read it and don't like it, go pound sand! I have over 30 years of experience riding dirt bikes and mountain bikes. And I ride them almost every day. I've boken more parts then most people have owned. I think I have a little experience when it comes to breaking stuff. If you'll read back, you'll read that I think it's a really nice bike. I just think he needs to be a little careful with it. You don't need to make a mountain out of a mole hill. I don't need a mother to tell me what I can post and what I can't post.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

you cold drop some weight in the bar stem area, 25.4 Extralite UL3 stem with ti bolts (84g), and a a KCNC SC bone flat bar (115g)


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah there are more than a few places I could drop some lbs. or at least some gs. but I haven't tired of this configuration yet but I'm sure I will and the new build will begin. I was thinking of building up one of the new Scott 949s as a SS and seeing if I could get into the low 12s or even the high 11s. We'll see.


----------



## Domtar (Oct 29, 2007)

Great job on the build! I'll be spending more time in the weight weenies forums once I lose 55 pounds. Thanks for posting the inspiration.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Domtar. When I ordered my frame January 2nd I weighed 205lbs but I knew the wheelset had a weight limit of 170lbs so I lost the weight to be able to ride my Fancy New Bicycle and now with gear on (Camelbak and all) I weight 174lbs. It was Great motivation. Good Luck!!! It looks like I'm going to start the process of getting her into the high 12lb range soon.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Bring on the carbon rims baby!


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Fantastic bike Mattock!
Its provided me with the inspiration to convert my Jamis D29 Team into a ridgid SS bike.
I will be using a White Industries ENO eccentric rear hub and a set of Stans Crest rims with DT Revolution spokes, for the wheelset.
Any recommendations on a light weight BB30 SS crankset for my conversion.

thx
Dave


----------



## subyrally (Apr 19, 2010)

wow, that is an amazing build. i thought that the scott i am getting was light at barely 20lbs (estimated). that is impressive. if you ever find yourself and your bike in central md, hit me up, id love to see that in person and on the trails.

keep it up man!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Amazing job! Well done for the weight and the riding skillz on that little beaut!


----------



## tryallrider (Aug 28, 2007)

Good job Mattkock she's a beauty. I find myself on your thread's about this bike, I cant justify building a similar ride but everytime i see the damn thing I find myself in deep bike lust trying to figure out what i can sell to start a similar build.

Ride the $HIT out of that thing, who cares how everyone else feels about your bike (or light bikes for that matter), they are just jealous......I know I am


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

@MattKock,

Very nice build. And a test bed for light tech that (so far, at least?) seems to work. You are a pioneer. How is that microdrive working out for you? Any teeth skipping/breaking? Any downsides?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

buddhak, You know I ran a 24x12 on my 26er Ti SS for over a year without any problems but for some reason I'm really going through chains on the 29er. I run KMC x10sl chains and I'm having to put a new one on about every 500 miles or so. It seems excessive. I don't know if it's the extra torque need to get the big wheels up to speed or what. I just ordered another one today as a matter of fact. I think the standard 32x17 spins easier and wears chains slower but I love the look of the 22x12 and as the ultimate Weight Weenie I figure (smaller ring + smaller cog + less chain = less weight) so I'm OK with the extra expense. Other than chain wear it's nice, tons of ground clearance and it looks Oh so cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Cool bike.  and you enjoy it on trails which is even nicer.


----------



## evil zlayo (Apr 22, 2007)

damn you, mattkock! every time I convince myself that ztr race (or podium mmx) are too weak for me, I see you thrasing them, and start fantasizing about them again


----------



## MasterOMayhem (Dec 13, 2010)

Can you post your build list? thanks.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Evil,

I've been beating on a Race 7000 front wheel for a little over 2 year snow, and a Podium MMX on the back for a little over a year now, and they've been bullet proof. I have high volume tires on them, but the pressure is pretty low (23-25 psi) and I was up around 195lbs for most of that time. I'm down around 172-173 now, so the "pressure's off" so to speak, but I'm really happy with the durability. I've got my eye on a pair of those stupid expensive Innolite carbon 225g clincher rims now!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

mattkock said:


> buddhak, You know I ran a 24x12 on my 26er Ti SS for over a year without any problems but for some reason I'm really going through chains on the 29er. I run KMC x10sl chains and I'm having to put a new one on about every 500 miles or so. It seems excessive. I don't know if it's the extra torque need to get the big wheels up to speed or what. I just ordered another one today as a matter of fact. I think the standard 32x17 spins easier and wears chains slower but I love the look of the 22x12 and as the ultimate Weight Weenie I figure (smaller ring + smaller cog + less chain = less weight) so I'm OK with the extra expense. Other than chain wear it's nice, tons of ground clearance and it looks Oh so cool! :thumbsup:


Follow-up questions for you, sensei: are you seeing chain failures or just chain stretch? Is the chainwear manifesting as skipping? By the way, if you are putting 1000s of miles on that rig then you are living the dream, sucking the marrow, and alll that.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Just stretch and it comes on as a clicking, no skipping.


----------



## LORENZ (May 2, 2008)

Say a guy is willing to plunk down $2K. How light could he get?

Frame $ doesn't count (as a frame can cost upwards of $2k), but used forks are doable. Obviously I'd like to stay away from USED parts that are consumable. I'd consider light carbon bars consumable, so I wouldn't consider picking them up used.


----------



## ozynigma (May 17, 2006)

LORENZ said:


> Say a guy is willing to plunk down $2K. How light could he get?


$2k could get you lots of personal training sessions or maybe even liposuction.

Don't fret about a few hundred grams on the bike if you (like most of us) are carrying excess body weight.

Lighter bikes take less effort to ride which is great if you are racing. Otherwise its counterproductive to gaining strength and fitness and losing body weight. Or in other words train heavy and race light/easy.

In terms of best bang for buck in weight reduction on a bike go in this order;

Rotational mass - wheels, tyres - go for lightweight wheels and run tubeless - to a lesser extent cranks and pedals.
Unsprung mass - other things (apart from wheels) below your air/coil spring(s) - so a lighter fork is good as are lighter brake calipers and discs.
Other bolt on parts like seatpost, bars, grips, saddle - I agree second hand carbon is a risky purchase.

So what could you do for $2k, probably a good light wheelset ($6-800), lighter better quality fork ($6-800), good quality crankset ($2-400) and maybe some other good bits. It really depends on what you already have on your bike as to where you would get the most benefit. All of this might drop a kilo or two off your current bike weight.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I couldn't have said it better ozynigma. I lost weight myself first and then I always tell people rotational mass first then everything else.:thumbsup:


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

loggerhead said:


> Are those white foam grips? they look like rubber. Save a bunch there with foam if they aren't already.


Yeah, and who REALLY needs a front brake? I mean if you're gonna go, go all out. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

GOOD LAWD I wanna ride that thing! Sweet and simple looking and I bet it's a dream to ride as well. Nice work


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Mattkock, love the bike. Any updates on parts/weight?


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Ya, but one day, riding a bike that light, that way, it's gonna break. And when it does, it's gonna leave a mark. And it aint gonna polish out.


You know, they make fighter jets out of carbon fibre and titanium, and relative to the steel designs they replaced, they're stupid light, which makes them more nimble, which in turn puts MORE stress on the airframes. But they don't fall out of the sky!

If all other things are equal, more material will be stronger. But all other things aren't equal. A lighter frame made with better materials might be stronger. Wheels and tires that flex might have to handle smaller peak forces than heavier but stiffer wheels.

Or you might pull the plug out of your carbon steerer to save 36g and snap it on the flats like one of the Elite Men did this year in a WC XCO at Val di Sole.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Who the eff are you? The posting police?


Sir, you're going to have to calm down. "Online Stop and Frisk" was declared legal by the 7th circuit of appeals.


----------



## Jakerz (Jun 20, 2013)

I've enjoyed the hell out reading this thread! Thanks for posting it up and freaking awesome bike! I'd love to see it if your ever in lower Alabama lol.

I just got my first mtb in about 3 years, trying to get back into shape and it's a rigid ss lol so I probably have surprise headed my way when I get a chance to actually ride it! lol 

Jake


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got a few changes planned soon that should get me to the high 12's. Stay tuned!

Yeah I'm pretty stoked to ride the new trails in Northern Alabama soon. I'll be doing some downhilling in Whistler in 11 days. We just got back from a DH trip in AngelFire NM 2 weeks ago and it was a great chance to test and tune the new DH bike before Whistler.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

mattkock said:


> We just got back from a DH trip in AngelFire NM 2 weeks ago and it was a great chance to test and tune the new DH bike before Whistler.


Hey Matt! It was great meeting you at the AF Enduro and thanks for the lift ticket for that practice day. I put it to good use by getting my V10 to 15th place in Pro. Have fun at Whistler and keep geeking out on fun bike builds! My current projects involve carbon rotors and rims.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Great to meet you too and no problem with the ticket, I was done with it. Yeah the Whistler countdown is getting crazy now I can't wait! Stay tuned for my Sub 17lb. Niner Jet 9 RDO build!


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey mattkock, I don't know if I just missed it or what, but did you ever build that WW tallboy project? I know I remember reading it somewhere that you were planning that build, but I never saw it.


----------



## Rollin'in'Zona (Mar 21, 2004)

*isn't that the point, to Smile?*



mattkock said:


> *...isn't that the point, to Smile?*


I LOVE this! It's ALL about the smile!

The reason I don't ride 29er = _I smile more_ when I can dink off every rock, hop, twitch and flick my way up and down a trail, accelerate like a cheetah...

After riding ONLY mid-thirty to mid-forty pound FR and DH bikes for more than a decade, I built this year a 23lb Pivot Mach 4.

But the way I ride, and the fact that we have so many amazing trails with huge speed in gnarly rocky multi-thousand foot descents and mandatory 3' drops, and the fact that this frame is SO stiff.....

...my 23lb Pivot is now 26lbs (bigger tires, dropper post, ZERO carbon in build) and is now totally capable of handling the riding I truly enjoy...

More weight means many more smiles for ME :thumbsup:


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

No TallBoy for me but there is a WW Full Squish build in the works and by next Spring the Niner will be 12.05lbs. At least that's what the calculator says.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Is it spring yet?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Not yet. The Stans Valor wheels aren't available yet. I'm doing a full custom SingleSpeed build and shooting for 10lbs and still jumpable. In the meantime I built this up to beat up. 22.2lb Alloy Niner Jet 9.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Can you update this thread with your current Air9 weight and specs?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I've steadily been adding weight to this thing since I first built it up. I was going to try to get it into the 12lb range but the frame weighs 1410g so why bother starting with a (Kinda) heavy frame. I've decided to do a ground up full custom carbon SingleSpeed this summer and I'm pretty sure that I can get into the 10lb range and still be able to beat it up. Here is my A9C build as it rides right now.



Air 9 carbon frame................................1410g
Manitou Tower Pro 80mm.......................1691.5g
Circus Monkey hubs...............................355g
Stans Crest rims white...........................407gR and 404gF
Titanium spokes and alloy nipples.............249g
Stans yellow tape and alloy valves...........14g
Stans seatant for both tires....................249g
Rocket Ron 2.1 tires..............................451gR and 473gF
Sweetwing cranks and BB.......................475g
Middleburn 26t ring with Ti bolts...............44g
KMC X10SL chain..................................200g
Crupi 14t alloy cog.................................13g
Crank Bros 4Ti pedals.............................170g
Hope Tech 2 brakes with SS lines.............250gF and 260gR
Ashima Ai2 rotors...................................66g each
Ashima alloy rotor bolts..........................16g
eBay carbon bar...................................139g
eBay carbon seatpost.............................143g
eBay carbon saddle................................100g
eBay Uno 80mm stem with Ti bolts............86g
eBay titanium QR skewers........................46g
Esi chunky grips cut to my hand width.......46g
Esi bar end plugs....................................6g
KCNC headset spacers 10mm....................5g
Purely Custom seatpost clamp..................14g
Mortop stem cap with alloy bolt................6g

Every bolt was replaced with Titanium or Aluminum.

She weighs 17.91lbs like she is now.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Which Size Frame?
I've got a WW One9Rdo build happening and was a bit disappointed that a L frame was almost 1.5kg.....
I think I'll be lucky to hit 16Lb


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Mine is a medium. Damn 1500g for a One 9 RDO. I thought they were 1175g. What's the rest of your build? Either way it will be a sweet ride. I Love how these things look and ride. Keep us updated.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Picking up the wheels and saddle tonight....
was 8.01kg (17.6lb) with another wheelset/saddle... could lose up to 1Kg to be 15.5lb ish

Niner One9RDO Blaze Yellow Large
Niner RDO Fork
Syntace P6 Post
Syntace Low 5 Bars 700mm
Syntace F109 100m stem -17
Esi Grips Extra Chunky
Formula R1 Racing Brakes
Tune Carbon Cages
Tune Post Clamp
Tune Speed Needle Marathon Saddle
Sram X9 Crank w NSB 104BCD spider and 32t NW Race Face Ring - Waiting on Tune Black Foot Crank and ring
Exustar Ti Pedals
17t Ti SS rear Cog w Endless Fibonacci spacer kit.
Wheelset
Tune Schwarzenbrenner
Princess Skyline Fr Hub, Prince Rear w Sapim Superspokes 3x w carbon wrapping, Tune Carbon rims - Schwalbe Snakeskin Thunder Burt R and Ralph Front
Tune QR15 skewer and standard 12x142 Maxle rear


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

Acko said:


> Which Size Frame?
> I've got a WW One9Rdo build happening and was a bit disappointed that a L frame was almost 1.5kg.....
> I think I'll be lucky to hit 16Lb


Is the One9RDO that much heavier than the Air9RDO?

I have a large geared Air9RDO in the 16s with a rigid fork and a racing ralph / rocket ron


----------



## serious1 (Jan 11, 2013)

That probably includes the EBB


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

Matt, just take it easy jumping on those sweet cranks, I broke mine back in the spring of 2000. Thankfully I was able to get a replacement arm at the time, but good luck with that now.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I'm completely off of them now. I still have 3 complete sets but I've switched to the RaceFace Next SL's on my bikes. The Sweet's were WAY ahead of their time.


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

Ryan woodall is racing the valor wheels and really likes them.


----------

